# Anyone bought a large tank from Aquariums Ltd?



## Nick16 (25 Aug 2009)

hi guys, im 90% sure i will get a tank from A-Ltd (one of our sponsors) but i have seen different types of galss around the top of the tank. Imagine if ytou were looking down from above, i saw one with a glass lip riniing around the top of the tank (about 2inch from the very top). Then there were holes in the corners for the pipework. Is this the case with all large tanks from them (i have emailed them btw but no reply as yet.) 
* if anyone has ordered a large one from them, could they post a pic (looking down)* im talking 4 feet or more, im personally
thinking about a 4x2x2) but      .....  
thanks


----------



## Themuleous (25 Aug 2009)

That 'lip' is a brace to help stop the glass bending, but its not essential if the glass is thick enough.  I got a 48x18x18 tank from TGM that is totally braceless, i.e. the only glass it has in that which forms the 'sides' of the tank.  No holes or other bracing present at all.  

I think I'm right in saying the TGM get their tanks from A-Ltd?

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Aug 2009)

Aquariums Limited can make a rimless braceless tank @ 3m(w) x 60cm(h) x 90cm(d) if you like  

Look out for more info in the October issue of PFK....


----------



## Nick16 (25 Aug 2009)

if i bought it from TGM, it would cost around Â£500, A-Ltd charge Â£180, big difference. 

so would a 4x2x2 need the glass support? i really dont like the look of it.


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Aug 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Aquariums Limited can make a rimless braceless tank @ 3m(w) x 60cm(h) x 90cm(d) if you like


Well if they can make one 3m wide, by 60cm high and 90cm deep..........


			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> if i bought it from TGM, it would cost around Â£500, A-Ltd charge Â£180, big difference.


Are you sure you've got that right? It's an awfully big difference for a standard tank.


----------



## andyh (25 Aug 2009)

I think your talking about bracing bars around the top of the tank.

Once you get to ceratain sizes, glass thickness and braces become increaingly important as the volume and weight of the water become an issue.

The guys at aquariums ltd are well experienced and i would take what they say as right. However, explain what equipemnt you have going in the tank and they will probably be able to accomodate it.  As said earlier i am sure they can do a barceless 4ft however these things would be more expensive than a braced one.


----------



## Ed Seeley (25 Aug 2009)

As others have said, I think you'll find the difference in price between those two is the difference between a standard, braced aquarium and a braceless one with thicker glass.

If you can't afford the braceless option then there are some ways of hiding it, such as having a pelmet (such as those on Juwel tanks once you remove the lights) around the tank to hide this.  It doesn't look as good as a rimless one though IMO.


----------



## Nick16 (25 Aug 2009)

i guess it will have to put up with it   
thanks guys.


----------



## Nelson (25 Aug 2009)

hi nick,
have you seen this,for braceless  viewtopic.php?f=52&t=6792 
not got the size you want but i'm sure they can do it.more expensive though.i reckon the price you have is not for braceless.


----------



## baron von bubba (26 Aug 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=7266

paul.in.kendals tank and cabinet in the above thread came from there i believe.
it looks gorgeous.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (28 Aug 2009)

baron von bubba said:
			
		

> http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=7266
> 
> paul.in.kendals tank and cabinet in the above thread came from there i believe.
> it looks gorgeous.


The Baron is right - they did, and they are.  Not cheap, but worth every penny, I reckon.


----------



## Nick16 (28 Aug 2009)

i will order one from there sometime today or tommorow. , thanks guys. 
i just like the depth of a 4x2x2. Height is nice but most tanks (juwel ones) you get a max of 18", having 24 will be so nice.


----------



## TDI-line (29 Aug 2009)

I saw a rimless 250 litre opti-white being setup for marines this week made by Aquariums Ltd, and i was impressed by the whole package, included the cabinet too. 

When mine is due for change, then i'll be buying from them too.


----------



## NatureBoy (5 Jan 2010)

given the waiting list, I'd put the order in now


----------



## Nick16 (6 Jan 2010)

already have, its sitting in my conservatory atm. (check my journal)


----------

